# ماذا تعرف عن نظام الأكسجين Oxygen system في الطائرة!!



## شفق الصباح (22 فبراير 2009)

كلما ارتفعت الطائرة من مستوى سطح البحر إلى إرتفاعات عالية كلما إبتعد طاقم 

الطائرة والركاب عن الحالة الطبيعية للجسم. كما هو معروف أن جسم الإنسان يستطيع 

أن يتكيف حتى إرتفاع 8000 قدم ولكن بعد هذا الإرتفاع تنقص كمية الأكسجين في 

الهواء وكلما زاد الإرتفاع زاد نقصان الأكسجين ويسبب هذا النقصان بال hypoxia 

وهو نقصان الأكسجين في الدم. ويبدأ بالشعور بحالة من نعاس , صداع , رؤية غير 

واضحة وتصل إلى حالة عدم الإدراك وهذا الأمر خطير جداً حيث أنه لا يمكن التنبؤ 
بحدوثه.

ولكي نعوض هذا النقص في الإرتفاعات العالية لدينا طريقتين. الأولى هي بالتزود 

بالأكسجين الصافي لتعويض النقصان في الهواء المحيط. والثانية بضغط الطائرة 

بالهواء لخلق جو مشابه لطبيعة الإرتفاعات القريبة من الأرض

وقد تحدثنا عنه في موضوع سابق.



نظام الأكسجين في الطائرة وأجزاءه :

1-مصدر للأكسجين
2- منظم
3-صمامات
4-أنابيب توصيل
5-أقنعة
6-عدادات قراءة و أدوات تحكم



لنتعرف على مصادر غاز الأكسجين التي تستخدم على الطائرات :

1-اسطوانة الأكسجين Oxygen cylinder:








وهي اسطوانات معبأة بالأكسجين مطلية باللون الأخضر تشبه 

المستخدمة في المستشفيات مع بعض الإختلافات المهمة حيث يمنع إستخدام 

الأسطوانات الطبية على الطائرات وذلك بسبب إحتواءها على قطرات من الماء 

الرطب الذي قد يتحول إلى جليد في الإرتفاعات العالية مما يمنع خروج الإكسجين من 

الإسطوانة. يتراوح الضغط داخل الإسطوانة من 1800 إلى 2400 psi قد تكون هذه 

الإسطوانات صغيرة الحجم حيث يسهل حملها والتنقل بها مثل التي تكون موجودة في 

مقصورة الركاب وغرفة القيادة أو تكون كبيرة الحجم تكون مثبتة في منطقة الأمتعة 

cargo تدعم نظام الأكسجين في الطائرة وتكون ضمن مجموعة من الإسطوانات.









2- الأكسجين السائل Liquid oxygen :








معظم الطائرات العسكرية تحتوي على هذا النوع ويكون الأكسجين بحالة سائلة ما لم 

تتغير درجة حرارته عن -181 F او -118 C 

ويتم ذلك بوضعه في حافظة خاصة تسمى (Dewar) وتكون على شكل كرة تحتوي 

على طبقتين خارجية بينهما فراغ Vacuum ومهمة هذا الفراغ منع التبادل الحراري 

من وإلى الحافظة.


​




هذه الصورة مصغره ... نقره على هذا الشريط لعرض الصوره بالمقاس الحقيقي ... المقاس الحقيقي 720x518 والحجم 53 كيلوبايت .







3-مولد الأكسجين الصلب solid oxygen generator :







وهي طريقة مناسبة للإستخدام الطارئ. وهو عبارة عن كتلة من مادة كيميائية معبأة في 

حافظة واقية مصنوعة من الحديد. عند تفعيل الجهاز يقوم بإطلاق غاز الأكسجين 

كعملية تفاعل كيميائية. عند تفعيله لا يمكن إيقافه حتى تنتهي عملية التفاعل. 


المنظم Regulators :

​




هذه الصورة مصغره ... نقره على هذا الشريط لعرض الصوره بالمقاس الحقيقي ... المقاس الحقيقي 726x465 والحجم 39 كيلوبايت .







1-Continuous flow regulators
2-Manual Continuous flow regulators
3-Automatic Continuous flow regulators
4-Diluter demand regulators
5-Pressure demand requlators 


وسوف أتحدث عن أشهرهم بالتفصيل وهو


Diluter demand regulators :


يستخدم هذا النوع في الطائرات النفاثة من قبل طاقم الرحلة. عند وضع ذراع الإمداد 

supply lever على الوضع ON ينتقل الأكسجين من المصدر إلى المنظم. يوجد 

صمام مخفض لضغط عند مدخل المنظم يقوم على تقليل الضغط للكمية المناسبة 

للمنظم . هناك صمام يسمى الDemand valve صمام الحاجة يقوم بغلق كل تدفق 

للأكسجين إلى الأقنعة حتى يقوم حامل القناع بالشهيق وبالتالي تقليل الضغط داخل 

المنظم وهذا يؤدي إلى تحريك الحاجز Demand diaphragm مما يؤدي إلى 

فتح ال Demand valve لكي يتدفق الأكسجين من خلال المنظم إلى القناع.


يقوم هذا المنظم بخلط الهواء الموجود بالمقصورة بالأكسجين من خلال مدخل الهواء 

Inlet air . عند وجود دخان داخل الطائرة وأي لأي سبب يجب إستخدام أكسجين 

صافي يجب تغيير oxygen selector lever من وضع Normal 

إلى وضع 100% وهذا يعني عزل النظام من الهواء المحيط وإستخدام أكسجين صافي. 

وفي حالة الطوارئ Emergency يتم وضع Emergency lever إلى الوضع ON 

ويقوم بجعل صمام الحاجة Demand valve مفتوح ويتم تمرير الأكسجين بصفة مستمرة.


​




هذه الصورة مصغره ... نقره على هذا الشريط لعرض الصوره بالمقاس الحقيقي ... المقاس الحقيقي 800x537 والحجم 44 كيلوبايت .







​




هذه الصورة مصغره ... نقره على هذا الشريط لعرض الصوره بالمقاس الحقيقي ... المقاس الحقيقي 650x535 والحجم 43 كيلوبايت .







وهذا الرسم يبين توزيع شبكة نظام الأكسجين للطائرات الصغيرة


​




هذه الصورة مصغره ... نقره على هذا الشريط لعرض الصوره بالمقاس الحقيقي ... المقاس الحقيقي 741x1024 والحجم 61 كيلوبايت .








الأقنعة Masks :

تقوم على توصيل الأكسجين للمستخدم وهي نوعان :

1- أقنعة التدفق المستمر continuous flow masks :








يكون على شكل قناع يغطي الفم والأنف معاً متصل بكيس يسمى بالrebreather bag

. هذا النوع من الأقنعة يسقط أتوماتيكياً من المقصورة العلوية عندما يكون هناك 

إنخفاض حاد في الضغط داخل الطائرة. يدخل الأكسجين إلى القناع من خلال الجزء 

السفلي من الكيس ويكون القناع مثبت على الوجه بحيث لا يكون مشدود بدرجة كبيرة 

لكي يسمح بخروج الهواء مع الزفير. عند إستنشاق الأكسجين الموجود في الكيس إلى 

داخل الرئتين يقوم النظام بتعبأة الكيس مرة أخرى 



2-أقنعة التدفق عن الحاجة Demand type masks :








يقوم المنظم بضبط كمية الهواء المطلوبة ويجب عند إستخدام هذا القناع أن يكون 

مشدود على وجه المستخدم لمنع دخول أي هواء خارجي ويوجد من هذا النوع ما يكون 

على شكل قناع كامل للوجه ويستخدم في غرفة القيادة في حالة وجود دخان لذلك 

الضغط الزائد داخل القناع يمنع دخول أي هواء خارجي 

وهذا النوع متصل بالDiluter demand regulators 

الذي تحدثنا عن طريقة عمله في السابق.


صورة تبين أجهزة القياس والتحكم لطائرة B737


​




هذه الصورة مصغره ... نقره على هذا الشريط لعرض الصوره بالمقاس الحقيقي ... المقاس الحقيقي 668x530 والحجم 38 كيلوبايت .







منظر داخلي لحاوية الأقنعة


​




هذه الصورة مصغره ... نقره على هذا الشريط لعرض الصوره بالمقاس الحقيقي ... المقاس الحقيقي 720x541 والحجم 64 كيلوبايت .








ملاحظة أخيرة :


*التعامل مع هذا النظام خطير جداً إذا لم تتبع التعليمات المنصوص عليها في 

كتب الصيانة أو تعليمات المصنع.


*إستخدام أدوات السلامة المخصصة عن التعامل مع الأكسجين السائل.


*التأكد من خلو العدة المستخدمة من أي نوع من الزيوت وتنظيفها جيداً قبل البدء بالعمل.
**منقول للفائدة**

​


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (22 فبراير 2009)

معلومات قيمة جدااااا

شكرااااااا


----------



## شفق الصباح (1 مارس 2009)

شكراً علي المرور


----------



## papy (22 يوليو 2009)

الله يعطيك من الاجر بقدر ما انجزت


----------



## وداليوسف (22 يوليو 2009)

الله يعطيك من الاجر بقدر ما انجزت
الله يعطيك من الاجر بقدر ما انجزت


----------



## وداليوسف (22 يوليو 2009)

شكرا تسلم اخى العزيز
شكرا تسلم اخى العزيز


----------



## وداليوسف (22 يوليو 2009)

الله يعطيك من الاجر بقدر ما انجزت


----------



## ahxxah (24 يوليو 2009)

مجهود رائع وكبير جدا ومعلومات قيمه جدا مشكور


----------



## نوروز رؤوف مصطفى (29 أغسطس 2009)

زور زور سوباس بابةتيَكى باش بوو


----------



## mohamed hassan abo (8 أبريل 2010)

هذة المعلومات قيمة جدا لجميع المهندسين


----------



## Eng.Ahmed alkazzaz (11 أكتوبر 2013)

الله يعطيك العافية على هذي المعلومات بس الصور لم تظهر​


----------



## ماجد السلحدار (9 نوفمبر 2013)

مشكور


----------

